# Handlebars won't steer front wheel - still salvageable?



## Alorel (11 Oct 2016)

Hi, folks. I bought a cheap secondhand bike as I only need it for a few months and I'm having some trouble assembling it (it's also my first time assembling a boxed bike so I have no idea what I'm doing, nor the proper terminology as you'll soon come to realise).

One of the first things I noticed when I unboxed the bike was that the bit that connects the handlebars to the rest of the bike was split at the bottom, but, as this is my first time assembling a bike, didn't give it much thought:







The problem is that when I turn the handlebars the wheel doesn't turn at all, even though I screwed the top bit as tight as it would go. When I hold the bottom bit of the tube with the bolt in it and turn the handlebars, the bit I'm holding doesn't turn, just the upper part of the tube.

Am I just being thick about something that's easily fixable or am I better off just getting a refund?


----------



## alecstilleyedye (11 Oct 2016)

pull the fork out of the frame to check for damage...


----------



## Diggs (11 Oct 2016)

The split (if you're referring to the _stem wedge_ - see below) is fine. When you tighten the "top bit" (the _quill expander bolt_ ) , the _stem wedge_ should be drawn up inside the inside of the fork, this (and the angle of the join) is what holds it to the fork, assuming as @alecstilleyedye suggest the fork is intact and reaches the stem .
Have a look and make sure all is working by checking the bolt and wedge turn freely outside of the fork.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2016)

Please be careful.


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2016)

Take it to a bike shop?


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> Take it to a bike shop?



I was going to suggest something like that, but decided not to as I have been shot down for doing so before.


----------



## midlife (11 Oct 2016)

The way the handlebar stem is attached to the fork us by a wedge...

Link...


http://www.madegood.org/bikes/repair/adjust-handlebars-attached-to-a-threaded-steerer/

Pic..






Good old Sheldon 

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/handsup.html


Beaten to it lol....

Shaun


----------



## vickster (11 Oct 2016)

screenman said:


> I was going to suggest something like that, but decided not to as I have been shot down for doing so before.


Seems sensible where the safety of the rider and potentially others is a consideration


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2016)

Depends how much you like the bike. Maybe it needs assembling correctly, possibly either stem or forks need replacing with ones that measure similar at key points.


----------



## midlife (11 Oct 2016)

I guess it must have fitted at some point as the cables are all attached 

Shaun


----------



## Alorel (11 Oct 2016)

Wow. 

I was expecting to check the thread tomorrow to see one or two replies tops, but you folks respond quickly - thanks a lot!
One of the first points I made was that I had no idea what I'm doing, but I didn't realise this was the extent of my cluelessness - when I bought the bike I thought the only thing I'd need is a good ol' wrench. I'll go buy a hex key so I can properly tighten the quill expander bolt and see if that does the trick.


----------



## Diggs (11 Oct 2016)

That's excellent @Alorel see how it goes. make sure it's secure before you go for a ride, and check it hasn't loosened after a while.
Youtube is by far the best teaching tool I have found for repairs etc. but ask if you have any questions. The people on here are very helpful.
The most important thing is to enjoy riding it!


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2016)

I would have thought more important, stay safe.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2016)

If you were local I would suggest you pop it around to my place.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Oct 2016)

If you have tightened the big nut very hard, then you will need to loosen it off again - not too tight and not too loose.


----------



## mjr (11 Oct 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> If you have tightened the big nut very hard, then you will need to loosen it off again - not too tight and not too loose.


Are you thinking it's the one at the top of the head tube that controls how tight the top bearings are?


----------



## User16625 (11 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Are you thinking it's the one at the top of the head tube that controls how tight the top bearings are?



Yeah


----------



## MichaelW2 (12 Oct 2016)

The wedge and bolt of the stem seem a bit rusty. Squirt a bit of oil or grease over the threads of the long bolt and clean off the rust from the wedge.
The stem which fits inside the steerer tube of the frame should have a mark for max extension.
You set height of theb stem then tighten the wedge bolt a little. This should hold the stem in place and permit you to rotate to line the handlebars with the wheel direction. Once they are aligned, tighten a bit more. You should not be able to rotate the bars relative to the wheel, using hand strength.

I also note that you have a straddle wire on your brakes. If the main brake cable snaps, this straddle wire will fall onto the tyre and cause an instant stop. This can be quite dangerous. Fit something for the straddle wire to fall onto, either a mudguard or a front reflector mount.

All of these bits are safety critical, so make sure they are done right.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Oct 2016)

Stand with the wheel between your legs, as you tighten it centre the bars, then tighten all the way.


----------



## si_c (13 Oct 2016)

This video should go through how to adjust your handlebars. It covers how to loosen them as well. 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErUafGLsdGU


----------



## Widge (14 Oct 2016)

Lots of good guidance here......but I think the technical term here....'its sh@gged mate...' (as in the new Ladybird Book Of car Mechanics for Grown-Ups).

Much as I like being reasonably self sufficient in bike maintenance....this is something I would take to a bike-shop and throw (probably not much) money at.

Headsets, wedges, bearings etc can be a bit tricksy...whereas a lot of other bike stuff can be done with a handful of allen keys and a 4 pack of lager!
Just my opinion,you understand?

Good luck and keep us informed won't you?

Best
w


----------



## T4tomo (14 Oct 2016)

Widge said:


> Lots of good guidance here......but I think the technical term here....'its sh@gged mate...' (as in the new Ladybird Book Of car Mechanics for Grown-Ups).
> 
> Much as I like being reasonably self sufficient in bike maintenance....this is something I would take to a bike-shop and throw (probably not much) money at.
> 
> ...


It just needs the expander bolt tightening, one Allen key and no lager needed! 
The OP has no doubt got it fixed by now.


----------



## Cycleops (14 Oct 2016)

Dont know where you got the 'sha**ed' from but it can be done with one Allen key and you won't even need the lager.


----------



## Andy_R (14 Oct 2016)

Widge said:


> Lots of good guidance here......but I think the technical term here....'its sh@gged mate...' (as in the new Ladybird Book Of car Mechanics for Grown-Ups).
> 
> Much as I like being reasonably self sufficient in bike maintenance....this is something I would take to a bike-shop and throw (probably not much) money at.
> 
> ...


'tis probably best if you put your allen keys in a locked box where you can't get at them, and stick to the lager


----------



## Widge (14 Oct 2016)

OK guys........

I obviously need to just stick to the lager!

I've rebuilt many a bike with allen keys and lager....but on occasion left headsets and bottom brackets for my LBS who have all the headset presses and crank/bb removal tools to hand.

Clearly I'm a wimp when it comes to bike know-how! Sometimes it's comforting to know it has all been 'done-right' when you are xtarting out. But - having said that....health and safety aren't all they're cracked up to be?


I didn't realise the op had just fixed it with a deft flick of the allen key, Sorry!

In future I'll stop assuming that self-confessed noobs ever need the dreaded 'bike-shop' fix.I've still got a lot to learn.


----------

